# New Rheem Gas Valve



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Did a water heater today, this is what I found. 












Who makes this? I found a made in mexico, AS. no robert shaw or honeywell....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a tacowell the Mexican version of the honeywell


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> That's a tacowell the Mexican version of the honeywell


ROFLMAO...

I just sprayed my monitor with a mouthful of coffee... :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Did a water heater today, this is what I found.
> 
> View attachment 14164
> 
> ...


Does it have a flashing LED for MasterMark? :whistling2:

Is it using a Thermopile?


----------



## Cotton06 (Jul 9, 2011)

WTF is that


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> That's a tacowell the Mexican version of the honeywell


:thumbup: 

WTH is that


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Does it have a flashing LED for MasterMark? :whistling2:
> 
> Is it using a Thermopile?


Looks like a standard thermocouple connection at the gas valve.






Paul


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't look at the thermocouple or inside the firebox. It looks like a standard thermcouple, there isn't any other millivolt wires indicating a thermopile. 

I will be ordering this valve and pilot assembly to stock. I stock lp and natural icon valves, thin and thick unitrol, both natural and lp. I will now cary this. If I can't fix a water heater on an emergency call, no one will be able to ! 

Plus I like to stock the parts to things I install. Good habits.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a lot to keep on the truck. 

You're a good man Charlie Brown. :thumbsup:









Paul


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> That's a lot to keep on the truck.
> 
> You're a good man Charlie Brown. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know, lol! I keep some on hand at the place also. 

I had a customer call last night, he flushed his own tankless, broke the hot side service kit because it had never been flushed so the ball got gummed up and would shut off, instead of working it nice and easy he wrenched it and got it closed, he didn't have an issue until he broke it trying to get it back open. I of course stock service kits on my van, he was more then happy to pay me last night to go and install the new hot side. I am one of the very few in this area that stock those service kits.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

That's a lot of pipe dope mister


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> That's a lot of pipe dope mister



Yeah, I wiped it clean. :thumbsup: I have lost a place to get my favorite K-Tite, now I am stuck with Gasoil. Hate the crap.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

We got those on the Rheems for a while then they stopped coming on them and 2 out of the last four had them. I asked my boss why some had them and some didnt he had no clue. We only use the pro's.


----------

